# Painting Red Brick



## 2doss3 (May 18, 2021)

Curious to see if anyone on here has had their red brick home painted? My wife and I are strongly thinking about painting ours white. If anyone has any before and after pictures, that would be great!


----------



## snowracer21 (Apr 4, 2021)

wife & I painted our house white, and the red brick really clashed... So the wife did some research and ended up mixing the same white paint we used on the siding 50:50 with water, and rolled it on. I believe the term is "white washing". Lots of DIYs on Youtube. I think it turned out very well, and it doesn't look as tacky as if she had just painted the bricks without watering it down.

Before:



After:



hope this helps!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

What paint did you use? Coincidentally enough, I have a mason at my house working on my fireplace and he advised me that only specific paint can be used on brick so it could still breathe (my wife mentioned she wanted to paint it). He said if a wrong paint is used then when the paint flakes it will take off the protective brick shell itself leaving it open to damage.


----------

